# New York Five Boro Bike Tour



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I did the 42 mile bike tour yesterday in New York. Did anyone else do it?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope, but CONGRATS on a 42 mile ride!! How long did it take you?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Dave. It took us around 3 hrs at a pretty good pace. Not really a race, but a tour. We also stopped twice for free refreshments. Actually not really free since it was $60 to enter, but very well organized and pretty cool going around New York with the streets closed to car traffic. Up 6th avenue thru midtown, through central park, through all the boros. I started feeling it going up the incline to the Apex of the Verrazano Bridge (connects Brooklyn and Staten Island) after going around 36 miles. Then we cruised down to the finish. 

I see you did the 1/2 Marathon that day. I used to run and that is really difficult so congrats to you for doing well. Much harder than a bike tour that you can cruise the downhills.


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

I didn't do that tour this year but I do remember the Verrazano part from another year. My foot "locked up" but fortunately I was able to walk it off on the bridge's midsection.

Which tour are you doing next?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Nymsley said:


> I didn't do that tour this year but I do remember the Verrazano part from another year. My foot "locked up" but fortunately I was able to walk it off on the bridge's midsection.
> 
> Which tour are you doing next?


Not sure, I'll definitely be doing this one again next year. I definitely recommend it, since it's not only good exercise, but you really get to experience New York.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

I ride between 20 & 30 miles most days, sometimes 40 miles on the weekend. I used to ride a road bike until my arm went numb for a few weeks & now I only ride a recumbent bike. It is much easier on the body & a more efficient way to ride.

When I lived in NY I rode a bike everywhere for many years. I live downtown & worked uptown and went to school on the Brooklyn side of the Brooklyn Bridge. A favorite ride in the middle of the night was over the was over Queensborough Bridge & through Queens until I reached the bird sanctuary near JFK. My final destination was always the beach . Funny but 35 years later I now live in Los Angeles & ride almost exclusively at the beach. Last year I rode over 4,000 miles 
Keep on peddling


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I used to ride about 30 miles a day when I was in High School. I used to get so pumped up. I miss it.
Seeing this thread makes me want to get a new bike... hmmm


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Aquaticz,
Wow that's alot of peddling! There was quite a few recumbent bikes on the tour. New York is a great place to ride, but must be nice now to ride along the beach.

Gordonrichards,
Yeah I know what you mean. I ended up getting a new bike for the tour, although I needed one anyone it just pushed me to get it sooner.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

houseofcards said:


> Aquaticz,
> Wow that's alot of peddling! There was quite a few recumbent bikes on the tour. New York is a great place to ride, but must be nice now to ride along the beach.
> 
> Riding at the beach is the best. Clean air, no cars, little noise & nice views :icon_keel


----------

